#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός τοίχου αντιστήριξης με EC8

## Zacharias1993

Καλησπέρα, Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχουν έγγραφα τα οποία να επεξηγούν με σωστό τρόπο την διαδικασία επίλυσης ενός τοίχου αντιστήριξης έναντι σεισμικών δράσεων δηλαδή τυπολόγιο και μεθοδολογία κατα τον EC8

Ευχαριστώ

----------

